# Help me Please. Pigeon found. wing Injured



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey guys. I recently found a pigeon who had an injured wing. I thought he was going to die of shock and i put him in a warm garage with water bird seed bread and water to make the last few hours of his life enjoyable. 

surprisinly to me he survived. He can walk and he drinks the water but his wing is injured or broken. Not one place in town can help him so i guess i will  

Im wondering if u guys can give me some tips. Im wondering if he is going to die. His poop his watery probably cuz hes stressed

Thanks guys

Ps: he doesn't seem to eat


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Just to say that his poop was fine until today when i came home from school it was watery


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hey;
The water poops maybe caused by stress also (I noticed that in my birds). The tricky thing with an injured wing is that if it doesn't heal in the correct possition the bird will have difficulty flying later on. After I got my first bird Keys (who was shot and the result was a broken wing  ) I heard that you should tape then wing's flight feathers to the tail feathers(right at the rump).  
This is just what I heard. There will be more experenced people who will help you soon. Good Luck and thanks for taking in and caring for this pigeon.  

Hilary Dawn


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Chain,

Don't know much about the poop situation and like Hilary said, others with more experience should be along shortly to advise you. In the meantime, here is a link that has some great information and step by step instructions for setting a wing if you want to try it:
http://www.duckpolice.org
Click on Pigeon Resources, then click on Fixing a Broken Wing.

Good luck and thanks for trying to help this pigeon.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you will let us know where you are located perhaps we can help find someone locally to help you set the wing.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Slowly feel the injured wing. Is it swollen compared to the good wing. Is that at a joint. or at a soild area. Does it give a little when moved as if broken. If so yes you can tape the wing to the tail But You can wrap it not to tight around the body to prevent movement. And about the watery droppings. Are they a bright green lose type. Or just showing watery ? This can be to much fluid less grain. Drop the bread. feed it grain only. Do you have a vet supply local. Sulmet. is a liquid you can use to treat the bird. Now sulmet. You mix just a table spoon to a gallon of water. It comes in an 8 ounce bottle. Very easy to get. Wont have to order it. It works on parathypoid. Salamenla, cocsidioss. ecoli. About 6 to 8 dollars a bottle. Treat the bird for 5 days. So you can say mix one gallon. And use it over the five day period. If you do not have a supply store handy. chek the feed store. You might try brewwers yeast tablets. they are at any drug store or Wal Mart. Break 2 in half force the beak open put one haf tab in at a time use all of both tabs. Do this for 3 days. It can help balance the bird back out if it is not Any desease. There are order items you can get But then They take a few days to come in. As asked earlyer. If you geive out where you are from. Perhaps there are local pigeon breeders or rehab people that may be able to assist you Also. Good Luck


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chain .. thanks for your private e-mail .. I now know where you are and am looking for help in your area. You've gotten some good advice from the members here already. You're doing well with the bird, so hang in there and I'll be back when I have some additional help for you.

Terry


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Hey Guys*

The Pigeon likes to drink but he doesn't eat the wild bird seed i got for him. Do pigeons east when your not looking?


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

*SOrry Guys*

Thanks for all your help but i might bring the pigeon in the woods behind my granpas house so he could burrow in the snow for the winter. he could also live with all the partridge back there. Ill make sure to dump seeds back there


    THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP

Ps: dicision aint final but it will probably happen. If it doens't ill tell u





Bye Guys!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Chain,

There are others here who have much more experience with and know much more about pigeions than I do...that being said, I don't think it is a very good idea to put an injured pigeon out in the woods. First of all, I have never heard of pigeons "burrowing" in snow. They roost in high places, which your pigeon will not be able to do with an injured wing. Also, I think putting an injured pigeon who cannot fly in the woods is just making it an easy free meal for any predator that happens along. You can almost be sure that this is what will happen to this bird.
I hope you think twice about this and please wait for some more advice from more knowledgable members before you do this. Actually, maybe you should send a private mesg or e mail to one of the moderators telling them of your plan before you do this, I am sure they will get right back to you with some better alternatives.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Thanks for all your help but i might bring the pigeon in the woods behind my granpas house so he could burrow in the snow for the winter.*

Hello Chain,
For a variety of reasons I would suggest rethinking your idea of putting the pigeon in the woods. 
1) Pigeons don't 'burrow' in the snow. They 'roost' on high ground.
2) If he isn't eating, he could have canker ( a yellowish, cottage cheese appearing matter in his mouth, which often times is noticed in the mouth & hinders the ability to eat). Please gently open his mouth & take a look. It should be nice & pink & free of any obstruction. 
4) Watery droppings could indicate stress or possibility an underlying problem.
3) If his wing is injured, he will be unable to escape any predator (whether it be human or animal).

It would be greatly appreciated if you would continue to keep the pigeon in a warm, quite & secure place under observation. Hopefully someone can be located in your area that can help you care for this sweet pij.

Cindy


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Good Newz :d*

im keeping the pigeon until further notice. His poops aren't watery, hes drinking and appears to b easting. he was hiding then an hour later was sitting besides his food and the pile appeared to b smaller


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Glad to see he seems to be improving. Thank you for keeping him w/ food, water and shelter until he is all better. Hopefully something can be done to heal his wing...it would not be a good idea to release him if he cannot fly, even if he seems healthy otherwise....he will not be able to escape predators if he cannot fly.
Thank you for helping this needy pigeon.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chain .. here is a copy of a post from my wildlife rehab list. Perhaps if you contact the people listed they will know of someone closer to you.

Terry
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Terry:
I'm from Toronto and am not that familiar with Timmins, but from my map 
and OWREN directory, the closest rehabber I can find to Timmins is in Sudbury. 
The listing I have is for a Dr Janice Vannevel. She is listed as an Authorized 
Custodian and her phone # is 705-969-9848 or (work) 705-560-7226. No email 
listed. Sudbury is still about a 3 to 4 hour drive to Timmins. 
The next closest I can find is in North Bay which is just a little further 
from Timmins. It is for Kay McKinnon with Northern Lights Wildlife Rehab Ctr., 
phone 705,892-2142. email [email protected]. She may know of someone closer to 
Timmins. 
Hope that helps. Timmins is way north! 


Kim Gregor


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

*I dont know what to do*

Im in a real pickle. Im not experienced @ all and dont know how to set the wing. If i did tape it it place with medical tape will it b able to fly? My parents said to let nature take its coarse because a pigeon cant live with a broken wing. Is there n e way the wing can heal itslef? someone please help me


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Chain,

Did you ever look at the link I posted previously? Here is a link that has some great information and step by step instructions for setting a wing if you want to try it:
http://www.duckpolice.org
Click on Pigeon Resources, then click on Fixing a Broken Wing.

If you haven't look at it yet, go to it. It gives step by step instructions, including pictures, of how to set a wing. If you do try to do this, the pigeon will need some time to heal before it will be able to fly again....I am not sure, but probably a few weeks...I'm pretty sure it says how long on this link you should click on. A pigeon can live with a broken wing, but not out in the wild. If you can try to fix the wing and keep it for a few weeks till it is healed, that would probably be better than "letting nature take it's course" which, incidentally, is a nicer way of saying, " let it die." I hope your parents will allow you to at least give it a try. Thank you for trying to help this bird. I am sure others will be along with other suggestions for you.

Thanks again,
Linda

ps I just looked at the link myself for fixing a broken wing and it said to keep the wing wrapped 2 to 4 weeks (changing wrapping if it gets soiled), and then test to see if the bird is able to fly. Perhaps your parents will be willing to let you try this if they know that it won't take too, too long for the pigeon to heal. Thanks


----------

